

Ask HN: Have you (IT pro) ever been paid doing your hobby (non-IT)? - zura

I wander how it feels :)<p>I&#x27;m a software engineer and an amateur drummer, so I was thinking finding some temporary gig - getting paid as a drummer and percussionist...<p>Did any of you experience similar event in your life? How does it feel? :)<p>Thanks!
======
dandrews
Can't tell you how it feels, but I've been on the paying end. My outside (and
completely _unpaid_ ) interest is community theatre, where I do some light
design and administrative stuff. We're pretty much all-volunteer, but we
always pay the musicians. There's a guy, a television station tech by day, who
moonlights as an intinerant drummer at several community theatre venues, well
known in our tightly-knit circle, who's not making a fortune but is always
welcome to play. Nice guy. Maybe you could be him someday. See if you can find
out who the musical directors are at local small shows in your area and get
yourself added to their rolodexes. (Heh... "rolodex". Bet most of the kids
around here don't know what that is.)

